# Best books on walleye



## ChoppySeas (Aug 8, 2020)

Looking for new books to read, what's everyone's favorite books on walleye? Mine is "Walleye Wisdom".


----------



## Craw-dad (Aug 29, 2019)

Ogf! Old posts


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

In Fisherman Walleye book


----------

